# Soaked, Slathered, and Seasoned A Complete Guide for Flavoring Food for the Grill



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Like so many others, I am a huge fan of my barbecue grill. A die-hard, charcoal only, Weber loving fool, I typically grill at least

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

